# Union hand roasted



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

hi guys anyone tried these guys coffee? looks nice









http://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/espresso-coffee.html


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

The first sign of specialty coffee hitting cafes near me is a couple of places serving this coffee. One actually does it quite well and it's not bad.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Thanks to spazbarista I got my first order @ at cracking price cheers bud much appreciated


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a great fan of their Revelation blend. It's very consistent and easy to deal with, and forgiving to boot. It extracts in a lovely gloopy way from a bottomless portafilter and is a great blend to have in for guests who prefer a traditional darker roast.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Is the LAT discount code still working?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I usually use their rogue espresso. It's nice.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

I used it earlier tonight and it worked.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Ta, has anyone tried using it more than once?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I would imagine as long as you checkout as a guest and use a different email address all will be fine


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

Walter Sobchak said:


> Is the LAT discount code still working?


I used the LAT code Thursday 12 June and it worked for a couple of 250 g bags (Revelation and Foundation -- looking forward to trying!).

Still got over a kg of Rave Italian Job in the freezer but I couldn't resist at 50% off.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have enjoyed many lovely Union Hand Roasted coffees. They have a great Direct Trade programme and offer some lovely microlots on their website.


----------

